# Liverpool's independent venue/arts hub, Mello Mello, battles to keep its premises



## editor (May 14, 2013)

It would be a real tragedy if this wonderful Liverpool venue/studio gets hoofed out of its current premises.  Anyone been? I loved it. 


> Registered as a not-for-profit Community Interest Company, Mello Mello is a wonderful venue, vegetarian cafe and artistic hub in the heart of Liverpool.
> 
> Established in an iconic building in Slater Street, L1, the independent venture aims to promote and facilitate local grassroots artistic endeavours.
> 
> ...


Read more: 
http://www.urban75.org/blog/mello-m...venue-cafe-and-art-hub-fights-for-its-future/


----------



## friedaweed (May 15, 2013)

Yup it's a fab place. Got a mate who lives local to there so that's where we head to catch up. They could do with a few sausages and a bit of bacon in their breakfast though


----------



## Tom A (May 17, 2013)

Noooo! I went there (I think, if it's the place you go up some old wooden stairs to get to) last December, it was ace! Really hope it gets saved.


----------

